# Pokemon Trainer Card Maker



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 7, 2011)

I have found a few websites that can create Trainer Cards from the Pokemon games, but I cannot find many that involve Unova. I have found one, but it does not have an option for Unova badges. That one is here. The quality is also not that good.

Does anyone know of a different trainer card maker that involves Unova and is fully featured (Wi-Fi Friend code, Unova Badges, Unova Pokemon, Ability to choose badge amount, Ability to choose Pokemon gender, Ability to choose trainer sprite and have previews of each sprite)?


----------

